
Should You Buy an iPad for Gaming? - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5559176/should-you-buy-an-ipad-for-gaming
======
kls
You know, my wife and I have debated on purchasing one for the children to use
as a gaming and educational system. The reason we have not done so is because
of the lack of flash. With Disney, PBS kids and the rest in the rest of the
children's game and educational sites firmly entrenched in flash games we find
it hard to justify purchasing an iPad, as the kids will lose the ability to
utilize those sites.

------
iuguy
Surely it depends on the gamer? If you like Angry Birds over Modern Warfare,
then maybe it's a good move, whereas if you prefer Fallout 3 and iPad is
probably a worse (and more expensive) move than an Xbox 360.

